# 125G SA tank setup



## Herb_Remington (May 21, 2013)

I am new to the forum and new to planted tanks. I have kept Africans and larger SA's in a 65g but have grown bored with the big fish. I would like to plant my newly acquired 125g and stock with cardinal tetras(or something similar), a few angels, some apistos, a couple rams (though I have read they may be incomparable) and a cleanup crew. The big jump for me will be planting the tank, I only used plastic thus far.

Would planting a tank this size be a chore? if I don't have a significant amount of time to dedicate to upkeep would silk be better?

I really like the look of the planted tanks I have seen on the site and the idea of the "small fish in the big pond". 30 or so tetras swimming around is also very appealing.

After some reading I have found mixed results on substrate. Is pool filter sand the way to go? I plan to use 2 canisters, possibly a HOB, and maybe the under gravel jets if that will work in a planted tank and not disturb the fish too much.

To summarize my random thoughts a bit better. I have read many many posts and am thoroughly confused....... What I am looking for is a bit of advice on how to setup my new tank with as much variety as possible and as natural as possible without add another labor intensive hobby (I dabble in woodworking and will be building a custom stand and hood)

thanks for your help.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Look in to the Walstaad method. This is the way I would go for a planted tank. Low-tech with dirt - sort of a mini-ecosystem.

You will want to plant heavily if you go for it. Live will always look better than silk :thumb:


----------



## Herb_Remington (May 21, 2013)

Thank you I will look this up. Do you know if this will support the type and amount of fish I would like to have?


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

The amount of fish you can have would be based more on tank size and filtration than anything.

In general, planting a tank isn't going to create any excess limitation on the number of fish that you can stock when compared to a tank without plants.

Angels, apistos, rams, and tetras should all cohabit well in a 125. Just beware that the angels may snack on the cardinals when they get larger.


----------



## Herb_Remington (May 21, 2013)

I have read the the cardinals may become snacks l, but I really like their colors.


----------



## Herb_Remington (May 21, 2013)

So I have Nearly finished the "Ecology of the Planted Tank" its quite informative. I do believe I will be using the Walstaad method or at least a variation for this tank. Just have to build a stand and make sure the tank is not leaking from the move to the basement. The tank is older and does not have a cross brace which means it was quite heavy, but somehow the wife and I managed to get it down there. I am a little concerned about some of the silicone running up the sides as the edges are a bit flaky and yellowed a bit. I may have to reseal the vertical seams, but only testing will tell.

Has anyone used any of the LEDs from China in a DIY light setup? I have looked into several DIY builds using CREE LEDs, but they are pretty expensive. The ebay LEDs look the same, but tpically you get what you pay for. I am electrically inclined so the build will not be an issue, I am more concerned about spending $4 an LED.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

opcorn: Is it a chore? Yes!! Maintenance is sometimes taxing but it is a thing of beauty to behold. "T"


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Apistos and rams together should be fine as long as there is enough territory for them all, which should be more than fine in a 125g. Cardinals can become snacks, though if you let them grow out a bit, and get the angels while they're young, you should be able to minimize losses in the future. Feeding everything properly will also help. Planting a 125 isn't a huge problem. The easiest thing to do is get a few large, fast growing plants, like vals, and plant them far apart, and then just let them grow. Trimming everything can become a bit of a pain though, especially once everything is full grown. However, that still should not take more than 10-20 minutes.


----------



## Bugcrusher (Jun 30, 2013)

I have used the "chinese leds" in my builds for my marine tanks...they work fine and give great light. Most LEDs are made in China anyway to include CREE...and are graded on light emmittance and color and placed into bins/groups according to quality. You can get great leds for $1-3 plus shipping which is sorta expensive. I have built 2 led systems..an 80 led CW/RB for my 150gallon tank....(future cichlid home) and another 30 light system for my 100 gallon saltwater mixed reef.


----------

